# Need help on interpreting first soil test results



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Great forum here. After reading and doing some research on this forum, I sent a couple of soil samples to Waypoint. I have attached the results and some pictures of the lawn. FS is front/side and BY is backyard. This is an established KBG lawn in SE Michigan. In the past I have just put down _Scotts weed and feed_ a few times a year. The last time this was done was on May 3rd. I waited 10 weeks before taking the sample. I would appreciate any help/recommendations on interpreting the report and what products to use and how often. Some of the recent larger brown spots have been due to heat stress. Thank you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow. The P levels are very deficient. Like Dr. Soldat could do a study on them. That's the main priority. Get a product with high Phosphorous, low nitrogen in it like a "starter fertilizer".

The pH is high and normal for our areas. Next time do a soil test with SW1 from waypoint. It will be more accurate for the higher pH.

Potassium and sulfur are also low. A balanced fert will be a good approach. Or a mix of individual products, MAP with SOP.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks g-man,

Hopefully I understood this correctly, after looking at the soil remediation guide,

Would this be a good starter fertilizer?

https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/granular-fertilizer/products/8-24-4-fertilizer?variant=32467268239498

and then for the Low potassium and sulfur, this SOP:

https://www.7springsfarm.com/potassium-sulfate-granular-sop-0-0-50-sulfur-17-50-lb-bag/

Do I add MAP in addition to the above with SOP? Any recommendation on MAP? How long should I wait after apply the starter fert to apply SOP? and how frequently until end of growing season?

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That works, but online prices with shipping are high. How close are you to an Advance Turf Solutions? Members in the Michigan hometown folder can help you to find local places.

MAP is 11-52-0 and a 50lb should cost ~$25. 
Advance Turf has SOP 50lb bag for around $30.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

Looks like closest Advanced Turf Solutions is an hour and a half away in Grand Ledge, MI. How do I find the hometown folder?

I take it the MAP and starter fert I posted are interchangeable? Or I should use all three?

So I am thinking apply the starter fert or MAP, water in... after three days apply SOP. Do this again in end of August and September.

Then maybe send another sample to Waypoint and prep for winter?

Thanks again


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I tagged you in the folder.

Yes, MAP is mainly for phosphorous and it will be interchangeable with any starter fertilizer. You can go to home depot/lowes/walmart and get a cheap "starter" fertilizer there too. Brands dont matter for this.

You can apply starter and SOP at the same time.

No need to re-test this year. You will be doing P and K for a few years. This is a marathon.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

awesome, Thanks.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

For the very low P and K. I applied starter fertilizer 8-24-4 and SOP on Aug 1. Will do the same this weekend. Core aeration is planned (compacted soil in back) in the next week and a half (they will call me), First weekend of October I would like to do the starter fert and SOP again. Where would prodiamine or dithiopyr fit in as a fall pre-m and should I apply starter or MAP (if ATS allows) and SOP in early Novermber? Should there be a fertilizer high in N as my last November fertilizer. I know you said the goal right now is the P and K so I was gonna keep going with the MAP and SOP.

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are not doing seeds, then prodiamine or dithiopyr should go down now. Maybe wait after the aeration, but dont sweat it.

You should also be doing nitrogen now. The Fall Blitz has more details, but you want the bulk of your nitrogen now in Aug/Sept. 0.25lb of N/ksqft week or 0.50lb of N/ksqft every two weeks will work. AMS is my choice (also from ATS) or urea.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

ok great, I'll add Nitrogen to the above, and put down pre-M after aeration.

Thanks


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

@LawnRookie Not sure if you already knew this but Advanced Turf Solutions actually moved to the Detroit area in June/July. I forget which city exactly but figured I'd let you know in case it helps!


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

@youngaa1 They moved to Farmington Hills, which is a lot closer to me(45 mins from Rochester). I'm having trouble getting ahold of them. Below is what I posted in another thread today. Frustrated with them to be honest.

*Advanced Turf Solutions closed to retail public during covid?
Post by Lawn Rookie » Sat Sep 05, 2020 10:52 am*_

Has anyone purchased anything from Advanced Turf Solutions during the pandemic? I needed MAP and SOP and got a quote from a Rep at the end of July. This was when the Grand Ledge, MI location was moving to Farmington Hills, MI. The rep quoted me on MAP and SOP a few days later after my initial inquiry but I had bought a starter fertilizer and SOP online.

I was told to let him know if I needed any product in the future (never mentioned closure to retail), emailed him a few times and another rep and left a voicemail. a week later I was told they are not allowing retail customers in the warehouse. I asked about shipping and didn't hear back. Really needed the MAP and SOP to fix a deficiency. The local Siteone hasnt responded either._


----------



## youngaa1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Lawn Rookie said:


> @youngaa1 They moved to Farmington Hills, which is a lot closer to me(45 mins from Rochester). I'm having trouble getting ahold of them. Below is what I posted in another thread today. Frustrated with them to be honest.
> 
> *Advanced Turf Solutions closed to retail public during covid?
> Post by Lawn Rookie » Sat Sep 05, 2020 10:52 am*_
> ...


Oh, weird about Advanced Turf Solutions :/ ...however, that would coincide with the experience I had. I created a quote for SOP because I was just curious to know what it would cost and I never heard back. That was 2 weeks ago. I did have to put in that I was a residential customer. Oh well, I was never going to purchase from them anyway unless it was some mind blowing deal.

It's also weird to hear about SiteOne. I've been there several times in the last 2 months (my local location) and everything was great. Even gave me a great discount on the starter fertilizer I wanted because he just wanted to get rid of it. I certainly understand not every location is the same though.


----------



## Lawn Rookie (Jul 22, 2020)

Yea it is unfortunate. I did confirm by messaging ATS the company all of their locations are open to retail. I will try walking into the local Siteone and hopefully have better results. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

